

Foreign Languages Are A Waste Of Time - apsec112
http://rationalconspiracy.com/2012/05/29/foreign-languages-are-a-waste-of-time/

======
ansible
It is an interesting argument. I took some Spanish and German in school and
college. I don't remember enough of it to be useful, in large part because I
had no use for it at the time (living amongst English-speakers). And honestly
I still don't.

I'd definitely have some use for Chinese (Mandrin) these days. I haven't spent
the time to learn it though, and I don't need it badly enough to make it a
high priority.

If we want people to really become more multi-cultural, then we'll really have
to immerse them, which means promoting a year abroad for most students.

